# Solved: Can't Access Belkin Router Settings



## fancytophat (Aug 4, 2008)

Well this is a new problem! I tried to change the ports on my router, only to find that I am unable to access it. I think the problem may stem from my disabling the router's ability to act as a router. Any suggestions?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fe1f:80a%8
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:50ff:fe1f:80a%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:0:ecf4:b391:4d72
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.15.3%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>


----------



## fancytophat (Aug 4, 2008)

One more thing, when I try to access the Default Gateway through the browser it takes me to a Motorola login page. My cable modem is a Motorola modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears you have the modem connected to one of the router's LAN ports and not the WAN port.

Here's a reset process that should result in a wired connection with most SOHO routers.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I tried to change the ports on my router, only to find that I am unable to access it. I think the problem may stem from my disabling the router's ability to act as a router. Any suggestions?


Depends on what you want to do. If you want to access the Belkin router, John has pointed the way. If you want to do port forwarding with your current configuration you need to do that on your Motorola modem/router combo.

I plead guilty to assuming that your Motorola device includes a router, but with your computer getting a private address and the device having address 192.168.15.1 I think that it's one of my better assumptions.


----------



## fancytophat (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I just want to regain access to my wireless router so I can try some port forwarding on bittorrent. I think I'll try John's suggestion.


----------



## fancytophat (Aug 4, 2008)

Well problem solved, I just held the reset button! I had tried that before but it didnt work. I guess I didnt hold it down long enough. Once again, thanks a lot guys!


----------

